# [SOLVED] GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem



## snoopstar (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all,

As per title, I have been trying to get my dual monitors working on my Windows 7 machine. It used to work under XP but now with both monitors plugged in, I get no mouse curser on the log in screen, and after logging in, the screen goes blank. The second monitor (VGA) doesnt even show the POST startup and never gets any input. If I unplug the primary monitor (DVI) the second (VGA) monitor works and vice versa.

I have installed the latest Nvidia drivers but no change. 

Any ideas please anyone? I was also thnking of getting a new card but dont want to find it wasnt the card at fault in Windows 7.

Thanks.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

Does the card work fine on other operating systems? Windows 7 is not released yet and the drivers are very new.


----------



## snoopstar (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

Yes it worked ok in XP. I have downloaded the newest Windows 7 NVIDIA drivers for the card and no joy.

The other thing and I don't know if this is relevant, but on start up, I get no POST information on the VGA screen, only the DVI screen. When I had XP installed, both screens showed my startup information. As I understand it, surely it wouldn't matter what OS I was using at this point as the start up is from the bios still at this point? Or have I got that completely wrong? 

On that note, I am wondering if I have somehow trashed the graphics card in between OS changes?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

The only way to truly know would be to try xp again. But what you say is true that the bios should be uneffected by the os installed.


----------



## snoopstar (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

Thanks for your reply, thats what I thought. So last night I tried disconnecting my DVI monitor and just starting up with the VGA one connected. 

It got as far as the POST and then windows start screen and then nothing. Screen went blank, no video signal and monitor went into standby mode. 

So now I am really confused !!! Could this be a driver for the VGA side of the graphics card issue? IE VGA not working properly but DVI is?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

Try making the VGA port(The monitor that's hookrd to the Vga port) the primary in the graphics control panel. Reboot and see if that clears it up.


----------



## snoopstar (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

OK thanks, I will give that a try this evening.


----------



## snoopstar (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

I tried making the second vga monitor the primary but there was no option in the NVidia control panel for anything but my main monitor. regardless of what I tried , I couldn't get either windows to boot properly or the vga monitor to be recognised. 

As a last attempt, I plugged in a different monitor into the VGA slot and boom, there it was straight away !!! After all this mucking about, it seems it is the monitor at fault! So just incase anyone is having similar problems, the monitor was mine.

It now all works perfectly on Windows 7 with the NVidia latest drivers.  Finally ! ! !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 9400GT and dual monitors problem*

Good to hear you have it resolved.


----------

